

Ask HN: Ad network for AJAX sites - IanDrake

I have a site where everything happens via AJAX.  Users will be on the same page for 30 minutes or so without a refresh.<p>Anyone know a good ad network that will rotate ads without needing a page reload?
======
staunch
Why not just do it yourself? All you have to do is re-insert their Javascript.
It _may_ be against the ToS of your ad network(s) but if you keep it
reasonable (5-10 min) you probably won't get any flack. Maybe only reload the
ads when a user does certain "big" actions?

